# The Very Hungry Caterpillar



## Not Meowth (Oct 25, 2008)

Discuss.

My favourite part was on Friday, 



Spoiler



when he ate through five oranges, but he was _still_ hungry.


----------



## opaltiger (Oct 25, 2008)

Bush's favourite childhood book, despite the fact he was over twenty when it was published.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Oct 25, 2008)

opaltiger said:


> Bush's favourite childhood book, despite the fact he was over twenty when it was published.


You haven't realised yet? Bush has never matured. He still has a mental age of 6.


----------



## spaekle (Oct 25, 2008)

I remember the part where 



Spoiler: Saturday



he eats too much and gets a stomachache


. I swear that part breaks my heart every time. :'(


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 25, 2008)

I liked the part where 



Spoiler: end of the book



he grows into a butterfly and his stomach isn't sore any more. :333


.
I loved that book.


----------



## Noctowl (Oct 25, 2008)

Haha, this book is everywhere. ^^ It was a cool book.


----------



## Murkrow (Oct 25, 2008)

I can remember reading the book, but I can't /remember/ reading the book. :(

I did like it though. I think my school had a song about it as well that we sang at an assembly, but that might have been about some kind of flower that grew in the winter.


----------



## Jetx (Oct 25, 2008)

I don't remember much about it apart from that it was awesome.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Oct 25, 2008)

Eric Carle in general is awesome.

Brown bear, brown bear, what do _you_ see?~


----------



## hopeandjoy (Oct 25, 2008)

Indeed he is. I'm so keeping my copies for my kids.


----------



## Old Catch (Oct 26, 2008)

I remeber that. It always annoyed me that he ate through things and never finished them. 



> Brown bear, brown bear, what do you see?~


This was the best kids' book ever; my absolute favorite. That's when started loving bears. :D And I liked the one about the fish with the metallic scale...


----------



## Zhorken (Oct 26, 2008)

Carle will never, ever beat Seuss.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Oct 26, 2008)

Aww! <3 I love this book. There's a couple other Eric Carle ones I remember too, one with a spider spinning a web and another with a firefly. I'll have to go look for those one of these days... ^^ Good memories...


----------



## Music Dragon (Oct 26, 2008)

Zhorken said:


> Carle will never, ever beat Seuss.


Actually, I've always hated Dr. Seuss.


----------



## Alexi (Oct 27, 2008)

That book is love. Anyone else noticed all the new Caterpillar merch out these days? I love it all. :3

I should find my old copy and re-read it XD


----------



## Ether's Bane (Oct 27, 2008)

Not bad, but this is the best children's book ever. Warning: links on that page and the link itself may contain spoilers.


----------



## Evolutionary (Oct 27, 2008)

I remember this book. It's among my favorite books. It's so cute~


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Oct 27, 2008)

Ruffledfeathers said:


> Haha, this book is everywhere. ^^ It was a cool book.


This book is a worldwide phenomenon. Really, it's the best part of my childhood memories.

P.S. Say isn't your avatar from the original Rayman games?


----------



## Rwr4539 (Oct 27, 2008)

Holy fuck this book brings memories.


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 27, 2008)

Zhorken said:


> Carle will never, ever beat Seuss.


Though Green Eggs and Ham _was_ great. In my opinion at least.

Though Sam I Am was a total bitch, forcing the guy to try them like that. He needs to learn not to force his interests and opinions on others.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Oct 28, 2008)

The main thing I liked from Doctor Seuss was The Sleep Book. You just know he had to be high when he wrote that.

But in general, the Very Hungry Caterpillar is just pure awesomeness in children's book form.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Oct 28, 2008)

Oooh! Oooh!

Oh WOW.

I haven't seen that book in AGES. ;;Is getting a sudden influx of memories;; Aaah, when I was young, I reread it many times to see how many AR Points I could milk out of it. (Don't ask what I'm talking about~) And I don't really remember what happened at all.


----------



## Old Catch (Oct 28, 2008)

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Oooh! Oooh!
> 
> Oh WOW.
> 
> I haven't seen that book in AGES. ;;Is getting a sudden influx of memories;; Aaah, when I was young, I reread it many times to see how many AR Points I could milk out of it. (Don't ask what I'm talking about~) And I don't really remember what happened at all.


D: He ate a ton of food and got a tummyache, so he built a cacoon and became a butterfly.I think. 

Also, I loved Green Eggs and Ham but my favorite was One Fish, Two Fish. :D


----------



## #1 bro (Oct 28, 2008)

BEEP

WRONG

The best kids book ever is (objectively) Winnie the Pooh. You all lose.


----------



## Autumn (Oct 28, 2008)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> BEEP
> 
> WRONG
> 
> The best kids book ever is (objectively) Winnie the Pooh. You all lose.


HELL YES Winnie the Pooh is _epic freaking win._ <3

I don't think I ever actually read The Very Hungry Caterpillar, but I did read some Eric Carle stuff. I was mostly raised on Dr. Seuss, though. xD

This still brings back so many fond childhood memories... just of the _association_ with all those other kids' books...


----------



## Time Psyduck (Oct 28, 2008)

I remember this

Memories of primary school (wow that was a long time ago) and this book being read to the class


----------



## Ambipom (Oct 28, 2008)

Eric Carle was my absolute favorite author as a kid. Actually, he still is one of my favorites. I still have a bunch of them XD


----------



## Music Dragon (Oct 28, 2008)

Actually, guys? The best children's book ever is _Le Petit Prince_.


----------



## Noctowl (Oct 28, 2008)

DonKarasuMan said:


> This book is a worldwide phenomenon. Really, it's the best part of my childhood memories.
> 
> P.S. Say isn't your avatar from the original Rayman games?


Haha, I don't remember being read it, but we had a video with it on.

Yes, my old avi was of one of my fave baddies.


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 28, 2008)

Music Dragon said:


> Actually, guys? The best children's book ever is _Le Petit Prince_.


That book is utterly adorable, too.


----------



## #1 bro (Oct 28, 2008)

Music Dragon said:


> Actually, guys? The best children's book ever is _Le Petit Prince_.


Yeah, that's an awesome one too, but Pooh is still better.


----------



## Old Catch (Oct 28, 2008)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> BEEP
> 
> WRONG
> 
> The best kids book ever is (objectively) Winnie the Pooh. You all lose.


I hated Winnie The Pooh. :/



Music Dragon said:


> Actually, guys? The best children's book ever is _Le Petit Prince_.


Oh God, I loved that book. <3 So cute.


----------



## Lili (Oct 29, 2008)

Arylett, I'm going to try and use that book for an AR test one day.

THIS BOOK IS EPIC WIN.
I remember reading it when I was a baby, I must but it from Borders or Barnes N' Nobles now.


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 29, 2008)

Hehe; The Very Hungry Caterpillar is on my Facebook list of "Favourite books ever". XD
But it so is; everyone remembers this book... it was so beautifully illustrated with the slightly creepy sun and the bright food that he ate... and al the holes in the food! Absolutely amazing <3

We read it in Japanese class and had so much fun sounding out the hiragana "peko-peko" X3

There's a shop in down that sells Very Hungry Caterpillar (and Elmer the Elephant, who I also used to _adore_) plushies. I want one so badly, but they're about £20/$40 :/


----------



## Jetx (Oct 29, 2008)

I never liked Winnie the Pooh
I guess my immaturity towards his name stopped me from giving him a chance. xD


----------



## ultraviolet (Nov 2, 2008)

Calvin & Hobbes is at least twice as badass as Winnie the Pooh.

But then Calvin & Hobbes is a comic, so.


----------



## Zeph (Nov 2, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> We read it in Japanese class and had so much fun sounding out the hiragana "peko-peko" X3


What does it mean?



I remember this book... It was sort of awesome. Only read it a couple of times though, at First school (Gogogo strange schooling system~) :3


----------



## Espeon (Nov 2, 2008)

Haha. I remember this book all too well. Individual classes had to do performances of some description so in the first year at school, we did this book. People were dressed up as all the different items of food. I remember someone wearing a giant cardboard cheese.

Isn't there a book like this about a spider building a web?


----------



## Registeel (Nov 2, 2008)

No... Cat in the Hat was and always will be the ultimate, Green Eggs and Ham was cool to.


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Nov 2, 2008)

I remember this, but I have more vivid memories of loads more books. The Faraway Tree, anyone?


----------



## Mercury (Nov 2, 2008)

Winnie the Pooh is awesome. But The Very Hungry Caterpillar is made of more awesomsauce.


----------



## xkze (Nov 2, 2008)

LOOK AT THAT FUCKIN' CATERPILLAR
THAT IS A HARDCORE FUCKIN' CATERPILLAR
HE ATE THROUGH FIVE FUCKIN' ORANGES
BUT WAS STILL HUNGRY


I mean effing


----------



## Ayame (Nov 2, 2008)

I loved that book!  :D  It was very well done, and I think I liked the pictures of food.  I know I sound like a glutton, but I used to love looking at pictures of food, especially illustrations. If there was a picture of a garden, I would always spend extra time looking for peas and other vegetables.  

I still love looking at these illustrations.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 3, 2008)

Dark Shocktail said:


> I remember this, but I have more vivid memories of loads more books. The Faraway Tree, anyone?


Never heard of it.

If it's not about a fat little caterpillar eating crap loads of food I don't want to either. XD


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 3, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Never heard of it.
> 
> If it's not about a fat little caterpillar eating crap loads of food I don't want to either. XD


Never heard of the faraway tree?

What about Noddy?
The Famous Five?
The Secret Seven?


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 4, 2008)

Enid Blyton was just made of epic win. My favourite stories by her were her shorter stories, like the ones about Brer Rabbit and friends :D
Not that her series like the Wishing Chair weren't awesome, too.

I pity anyone who grew up without Blyton and Dahl ):


----------



## Old Catch (Nov 4, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> Never heard of the faraway tree?
> 
> What about Noddy?
> The Famous Five?
> The Secret Seven?


The Noddy shop? Noddy was, like, a little wooden elf or something?

Anyway, when you said The Faraway Tree, it reminded me of The Giving Tree, which made me cry when I was little. That damned ungrateful kid. Anyone remember it?


----------



## spaekle (Nov 4, 2008)

Best book ever:


----------



## Old Catch (Nov 4, 2008)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> Best book ever:


Seconded. Wow, I loved that so much. ^^


----------



## Alexi (Nov 4, 2008)

BiPolarBear said:


> Anyway, when you said The Faraway Tree, it reminded me of The Giving Tree, which made me cry when I was little. That damned ungrateful kid. Anyone remember it?


OMFG I loved that book. Hated the kid but loved the book. D:


----------



## Old Catch (Nov 4, 2008)

Alexi said:


> OMFG I loved that book. Hated the kid but loved the book. D:


Hey, someone remembered! Yeah, that kid sucks. And then, at the end, he sits on the tree's stump... which is just adding insult to injury, in my mind.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 4, 2008)

...wow, this topic turned out to have discussion value. XD

I should've just posted a "favourite childhood books" thread, really.


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 4, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> ...wow, this topic turned out to have discussion value. XD
> 
> I should've just posted a "favourite childhood books" thread, really.


Favourite childhood book?


'Y Tŵr at yr Haul'





Meaning 'The Tower to the Sun', it was an amazing book, there was so much pollution that they couldn't see the sun anymore so they built a tower. They ran out of stuff to build it with so they started using weird things like tetris, impossible stairs and other optical illusions, the leaning tower of pisa, windows logo, the shoe that the old lady lives in, etc. it was epic.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 4, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> Favourite childhood book?
> 
> 
> 'Y Tŵr at yr Haul'
> ...


AWESOME.

Was this published _exclusively_ in Welsh?


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 4, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> AWESOME.
> 
> Was this published _exclusively_ in Welsh?


The way you emphasized 'exclusively' is sounds like you mean Welsh books are a rare thing :(

Yes, I think so, anyway :D

I read it so many times. The weird thing is that it was built by some random old guy who could remember the sun and what it looked like and he wanted to see it one last time.

I kept wondering why all the different countries let him take their precious wonders, landmarks and monuments to build it.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 4, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> The way you emphasized 'exclusively' is sounds like you mean Welsh books are a rare thing :(


Actually I meant I really really want to read it without learning Welsh.



> Yes, I think so, anyway :D


Crap.



> I read it so many times. The weird thing is that it was built by some random old guy who could remember the sun and what it looked like and he wanted to see it one last time.


A random senile old dude built the tower? HOW COULD THE WELSH HOG THIS BOOK?!



> I kept wondering why all the different countries let him take their precious wonders, landmarks and monuments to build it.


Otherwise the awesome book couldn't be written.


----------



## Ayame (Nov 5, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> I kept wondering why all the different countries let him take their precious wonders, landmarks and monuments to build it.


What, is the message 'The sun is the most important wonder of all?'


----------



## surskitty (Nov 5, 2008)

Music Dragon said:


> Actually, guys? The best children's book ever is _Le Petit Prince_.


So true.  So very true.  I refuse to acknowledge the existence of anyone who disagrees.

so is it a hat or a snake that has swallowed an elephant



Dr Seuss is rather impressive, really.


----------



## Old Catch (Nov 5, 2008)

Ayame said:


> What, is the message 'The sun is the most important wonder of all?'


I think it's that people have bbecome so reliant on technology that we fail to notcie the beauty or simple joy of nature. Or something.


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 5, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> Favourite childhood book?
> 
> 'Y Tŵr at yr Haul'
> 
> ...


s;ohgxfb;xvxx 

I LOVE COLIN THOMPSON.

SO MUCH. 

All his books are, without exception, amazing. They're the most breathtakingly illustrated books I've ever, ever seen; they're only about 30 pages long, but I can spend hours just staring at the detail and beauty of the pictures. 

And they're not normal happy kid's books, either. My absolute favourite book by him, How To Live Forever, is about a boy who lives in a library and hears about a book that grants you eternal life. He searches high and low for the book (the sheer magnificence of the pictures of the bookshelves can't be captures in a low-res image like this, but it gives you an idea) before finding the Immortal Child, who read the book many, many years ago and hasn't aged a day since. He explains the pain of having to watch his friends grow up and have children; he says "I thought I had everything, but all I had were endless tomorrows.". Guh, it's just amazing. 

The Last Alchemist, Looking for Atlantis, The Paperbag Prince and Falling Angels used to make me tear up. Probably still would. 

But I really, really can't stress just how brilliant, beautiful and amazing all of his books are <3 If you're ever bored and in a library (hey; it could happen), go to the kid's picture books section and see if you can find any of his books.

Edit: Haha, I just ordered How To Live Forever off eBay in a fit of fangirliness (I fangirl over children's bookwriters. My fangirliness clearly knows no bounds).


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 5, 2008)

BiPolarBear said:


> I think it's that people have bbecome so reliant on technology that we fail to notcie the beauty or simple joy of nature. Or something.


Something like that.


HEY, MIKE, IT'S IN ENGLISH http://www.colinthompson.com/page2.htm#6
(I guess it wasn't originally Welsh, I'd just never seen it anywhere else)


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 5, 2008)

A couple of his other books, The Paperbag Prince and The Paradise Garden are about enjoying nature, too. Aww, they're all so wonderful~

Christ, it's expensive, though. £118?


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 5, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> A couple of his other books, The Paperbag Prince and The Paradise Garden are about enjoying nature, too. Aww, they're all so wonderful~
> 
> Christ, it's expensive, though. £118?


D:


----------



## Music Dragon (Nov 5, 2008)

surskitty said:


> So true.  So very true.  I refuse to acknowledge the existence of anyone who disagrees.
> 
> so is it a hat or a snake that has swallowed an elephant


Not just any snake - a boa!


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 5, 2008)

Ayame said:


> What, is the message 'The sun is the most important wonder of all?'


No, I think it's "sometimes crazy old men like to build big towers".


----------



## Ayame (Nov 5, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> No, I think it's "sometimes crazy old men like to build big towers".


Oh, I see.  I thought it was trying to tell us something important, but it's too awesome for that.


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 7, 2008)

I bought the _My Very Hungry Caterpillar Colouring Book_ the other day XD

...with money from my nineteenth birthday. There's something wrong with me.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 7, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> I bought the _My Very Hungry Caterpillar Colouring Book_ the other day XD
> 
> ...with money from my nineteenth birthday. There's something wrong with me.


Nah, nothing's wrong with you. You're just mental. XD

How *is* _My Very Hungry Caterpillar Colouring Book_?


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 12, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Nah, nothing's wrong with you. You're just mental. XD
> 
> How *is* _My Very Hungry Caterpillar Colouring Book_?


I don't knooooow D: 

I ordered it online and the stupid, stupid people sent it to my home in Devon, not my home in Canterbury even though _I told them not to _D<

I want my colouring book, dammit!


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 12, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> I don't knooooow D:
> 
> I ordered it online and the stupid, stupid people sent it to my home in Devon, not my home in Canterbury even though _I told them not to _D<
> 
> I want my colouring book, dammit!


BASTARDS! D=<

SUE THEM.


----------



## ZimD (Nov 12, 2008)

This thread needs more Rainbow Fish.


----------

